# wading @ St. George Island



## goose (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm on vacation with the family this week at St. George Island. Wondering if I could get some recommended spots for walking in and wading? I've gigged off the Ga. coast, but never here or in the Gulf for that matter. I appreciate any help or advice.



Thanks,

Goose


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't have a lot of experience with that water but the guy told me this year at Indian Pass campground there are more Sharks in the water this year than normal. Warned us to not bring any small dogs because of the gators too! But, not wanting to worry you, Good Luck if you go! Hope to see some great pics too!


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

There is some good crabbin over there, we use to throw out turkey necks tied to a string and catch a mess.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

The only place I know of is along the bridge going across appilachicola bay. The water is pretty dirty around there.


----------



## goose (Jul 26, 2009)

Well,

I gave it a shot last night at the bridge. Only saw 1 flounder under reg. size. Some crabs & rays was about all else. I went out at low tide. May try going out awhile after low tide to see if water clears at all. Will try again and hopefully be able to see better.



Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks,

Goose


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

the water around there is pretty much dirty all the time with the appilachicola river dumping out in it. Even the gulf is much more murky because of it. good luck to you though!


----------



## DD849 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ask any of the older locals about 9 mile and 11 mile on the old road between Apalachicola and Port St. Joe. I floundered there in the early fifties and the last time I was there got 35 (just a few years ago) 



Kent


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

The west cut can produce some nice reds when the tide is ripping, in or out doesn't matter as long as its moving strong. You can fish from the jetty using live pinfish on the bottom. Pinfish can be caught right around that area as well, just inside the cut or right from the jetty. 

The east end in the state park also offers some good fishing as long as the tide is moving. You used to be able to get a permit to drive your 4x4 right down on the beach to that cut, making fishing a little easier. They do limit those permits, so you gotta be there early. 

On the beach I always had a little luck on the pompano and whiting using sand fleas or dead shrimp.



Good luck.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

With the South wind predictions, the water should be calm at night. And it should be clearing up each day along the shoreline.

Try to find as many accessspots asyou can along the island during the day. Get out of thecar, walk down to the water and see what depth and bottom type you are dealing with. Try a few of them out after dark.

I know the area of goose island is suppose to be pretty good, but that is in the State Park and it closes at dark. Maybe you can park near the entrance of the park and work the shoreline there.

Next time down, I would at least bring a kayak so you can travel from spot to spot faster. Wading in that marsh will get you a few no-see-ums and mosquito bites.


----------

